# Holden Monaro Parts



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

I am looking for the gage pod that sits above the Radio/CD player on the Monaro. Anyone know where I can order the gagae package from? I was told that the connectors for the gages are under the plastic panel that now sits there on my 2004 GTO....can anybody confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

You can order the pod from jhp here: JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.

Installation is simple since the plug is right under the plastic panel above the a/c vents. I've had mine a few months now and love them. :cheers

EDIT: Just realized you have an 04. Sorry to tell ya, but you don't have the connector that's plug n play. Your installation would be a p.i.t.a. take a look: http://www.jhp.com.au/manuals/JHP_04_GTO_Sports_Binnacle_Kit-Install_Guide.pdf


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Why would they just shove the wires in under the fuses? It would look so clean to have it T tapped off the wires behind the fuse panel and the wire off the OBD II plug. I always thought it was a pain, but that looks very easy if you ask me.


----------



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

*Gage Pod Installation*

Thanks Devils3023. You are right....it seems like a pita to get the connectors to the gages and then get the oil pressure hooked at the filter end. Not only that, I saw where the JHP gages cost about $625 for an '04. They look cool but I think I can find a way to do with out them. Apparently there are some gages put out by Banshee that only cost $200, but they have white background instead of the color on the tach/Speedo.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

awsumvet said:


> Thanks Devils3023. You are right....it seems like a pita to get the connectors to the gages and then get the oil pressure hooked at the filter end. Not only that, I saw where the JHP gages cost about $625 for an '04. They look cool but I think I can find a way to do with out them. Apparently there are some gages put out by Banshee that only cost $200, but they have white background instead of the color on the tach/Speedo.


It is up to you but you can buy a guage pod from differant companies. I posted something awile back about a company that can make custom gauges for you that can match your stock guage faces. I can't remember the company but it is here somewere. Or you can go with the Aeroforce Tech Scan guage. Gauges - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Accessories Store - PFYC South Coast Speed & Sound


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is a link to another company that offers gauges for the GTO. These look real nice but still are in the 500 dollar range. 

South Coast Speed & Sound


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A member of our club has a 2004 with matching face and font gauge pod. He said it cost him over 700 clams.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

This one says it fits 2004.
Banshee Gauge Pod - 04-06 GTO - PFYC


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I found it for custom guages: Gauges, Custom Gauges, Tachometers, Speedometers by SpeedHut check it out it will let you change colors and your own text.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

you can get the pod cheap on OZ ebay
search gauge pod they are like $50
VY HOLDEN COMMODORE DASH GAUGE HOLDER HSV POD - eBay Other Gauges, Meters, Gauges, Car Parts, Accessories, Cars, Bikes, Boats. (end time 07-May-08 09:32:23 AEST)


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

good for you but facing the wrong way for us in the States...
Bill


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

silversport said:


> good for you but facing the wrong way for us in the States...
> Bill


ah yeah I forgot use drive on the wrong side:rofl:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I like that the JHPs match the factory gauges. I just gotta round up a few bucks... definitely getting one before an exhaust. Oil pressure is a pretty important piece of data.


----------

